# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  dart frog has stopped eating

## jan

I have a captive bred black and yellow splash back dart frog that just sits in his water bowl and has stopped eating.   I purchased this frog 4 months ago, and he has been active and healthy.  The lack of appetite and the sitting in his water bowl started about 4 days ago.  Physically he appears fine.  I currently have him in isolation, a tank with a water bowl and paper towels on the bottom and plastic plants.  He hasn't gotten any better.   Any suggestions?

----------


## DartEd

I'd have to suggest calling the breeder that you got him from. That would be the smartest thing to do. I'm assuming that temps and humidity levels are normal in the viv?

----------


## jan

Thanks for the advice Ed.  That is exactly what I did do...just wondering if anyone on the board experienced a similar problem.

----------

